# Where has the old FAQ's gone?



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

New one doesn't have half the info that was on there ie year changes, windows reset


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> New one doesn't have half the info that was on there ie year changes, windows reset


It's been archived and John is going to transfer the info over to the new KB.

Lots of it was way out of date (last updated in 2006!) and had broken links etc, so it's going to be brought uptodate.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Cool, thanks :wink:


----------

